# planting trees



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i lost 3 big trees in my back yard this summer during a wind storm.
I have not replaced them yet & was kind of shocked it the price of some the larger trees. so I plan on just getting some small ones.

my question is, can you plant them this late in the yr?
or should I wait untill spring


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

from what i know (which is very little, just ask my wife) now until freeze up is the best time to plant them


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Plant them when they are dormant/no leaves. Although if they are B&B it doesnt matter.

Large trees are priced by the Diameter inch measured 12" above the root ball. If you can get in the $100-125 per inch range you are doing good. 

Think about this.....The difference between your average 1" tree and 3" tree is about 15 years. Is it worth a couple hundred bucks to wait 15 years to have any shade. I cant tell you how many times I have planted saplings for old folks who will never live long enough to sit in its shade.

Buy the biggest tree you can afford, even if you have to buy them one at a time as money allows.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Think about this.....The difference between your average 1" tree and 3" tree is about 15 years. Is it worth a couple hundred bucks to wait 15 years to have any shade. I cant tell you how many times I have planted saplings for old folks who will never live long enough to sit in its shade.
> .


thanks,that's been my my biggest problem.
i can't see myself spend $225 apiece for a tree, but wait till i'm 75 year old for shade doesn't sound smart either.
I'm thinking of just going back to soft fast growing maples. 

what kind of tree would you recommend?


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

http://landscaping.about.com/od/fallfoliagetrees/p/autumn_blaze_maple.htm

Look for one of these Jimbo. They're a hybrid cross between a Red Maple and a Silver Maple. You get the nice look of a Red Maple with the faster growing characteristics of a Silver Maple. They are a nice tree.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am sure your area is different than mine....The best advice is to drive around your area, and see what is growing well and you like.

You cant get a 3" maple here for $225


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

the wife loves the looks of the autunm blaze maple.
so i may end up buying a couple of them & an american beech


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

The difference between a 1" tree and a 3" tree is not 15 years. I would look at something in the 2" range(Much more affordable). In a couple of years the 2" tree will catch up to the three inch tree in caliper due to the transplant shock . Also most trees are just fine to plant from now until the ground freezes , just make sure that it gets plenty of water, and is backfilled thoroughly when planted . Plant it slighlty higher than the grade around and you'll be just fine


----------

